

Firefox 25 tabs will look like Chrome - altrego99
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/mozilla-revamps-firefox-to-look-more-like-chrome-sets-release-for-october/

======
DigitalSea
I am all for aesthetic improvements, but I often wonder if the Firefox team
have their priorities right. I would much prefer they work on implementing
multiple process much like Chrome does (each tab is a process) it would go a
long way to improve the speed and reliability of Firefox than rounded tabs
would ever...

------
tokanizar
It doesn't seem that Firefox 25 catched the millestones of adding Chrome-like
tab. I personally glad of it because I prefer the rounded tab style.

------
johnny22
it's not coming until firefox 28

